# I just picked up my first hk



## dustin.cavanah (Feb 18, 2015)

I just got an h&k vp9 and I love it. I was a long time glock fan and the one thing I'm seeing is the lack of parts/accessories. I'm looking for magazines (only have 5 at the moment) as of right now I've checked cheaper than dirt, cdnn, midway, probably most the major parts companies. 
Also and to me more interestingly, how about extra panels/backstraps or a company that does custom stippled straps/panels like I've seen for m&ps? Does anyone know of a company that makes trigger components? I like the trigger pull, just wish it was shorter and had a crisper breaking point/reset? 

When I get back from my next deployment, I'm looking at getting a silencer any suggestions? I've never owned one before but have shot with them.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats! It's a great gun. I love mine! Can't speak to silencers, though.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Aftermarket support for HK is pretty much non existent beyond sights. For most HK parts and mags you need to go to either Top Gun Supply or HKparts.net

Do not buy any other mag that is not made by HK.

For trigger work there are two places. Gray Guns and Bill Springfield.

Gray Guns is the recommended provider.

No one makes after market grip panels for the VP9.

As for cans, a lot of people like SilencerCo and Advanced Armament.


----------



## dustin.cavanah (Feb 18, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> For trigger work there are two places. Gray Guns and Bill Springfield.
> 
> Gray Guns is the recommended provider.
> 
> ...


I'll check out advanced armament (I'm familiar with silencerco.

And on hkparts site, they seem to be sold out, I did notice they have the grip panels (oem), just not available yet.

Thanks


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Grayguns by Bruce Gray | SIG Sauer, HK, 1911 Custom Firearm Gunsmith

Best place for HK work of all kinds.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I just picked up an H&K VP-9 today and am totally smitten by her. 

I cleaned her up and lubed her up and took off to the range to put 100 rounds through her.

I swear while doing double taps, rapid fire or just lining up the front sight as fast as possible and squeezing one off, she performed perfectly. I have a soft IWB holster that works perfect with her and have worn it all day today. It's comfortable as well. 

I like the trigger it had a great break and reset, although I really don't worry about reset, I tend to really just concentrate on the front sight. She is a fantastic gun.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

dustin.cavanah said:


> I just got an h&k vp9 and I love it. I was a long time glock fan and the one thing I'm seeing is the lack of parts/accessories. I'm looking for magazines (only have 5 at the moment) as of right now I've checked cheaper than dirt, cdnn, midway, probably most the major parts companies.
> Also and to me more interestingly, how about extra panels/backstraps or a company that does custom stippled straps/panels like I've seen for m&ps? Does anyone know of a company that makes trigger components? I like the trigger pull, just wish it was shorter and had a crisper breaking point/reset?
> 
> When I get back from my next deployment, I'm looking at getting a silencer any suggestions? I've never owned one before but have shot with them.


check out Bill springfield--he customizes H+Ks he is in colorado springs,co I believe


----------

